# House and 4 acres



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Park like acreage surrounds house. Beautiful shade trees level to gently sloping lawn. House has long front screened porch from where you can watch the deer, turkeys, and squirrels play. 
Two bedrooms, 1 1/2 baths, large dining/kitchen with new cabinets, and living room with fireplace combined length of these two open rooms is 31 feet. Hardwood floors in living room hall, and two bedrooms.
Mudroom , utility room and patio have concrete floors.
Optional: April 2011 purchased Crosley washer, range and side by side fridge,
2010 riding mower and tiller
House is all electric and highest bill has been $117. Taxes under $300.
Small bldg for mower/ tillers etc ; barn filled with century old items ;

Fruit trees, apple , pear, and apricot also seedling peaches, mulberries, gooseberries, raspberries and bearing grapes. If it was ever in your dream to have a vineyard I believe this is the place to put one in!
Garden has tomatoes, peppers and onions 
Well water, and septic.

1 mile to small town, school, library; 45 minutes to Springfield,
Stockton, Truman, and Pomme de Terre Lakes within 30 minutes.
Quiet area on paved road. Empire electric, Centurylink high speed internet,
school bus pick up

$62000 with all options


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

really nice


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What state is this in?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Missouri sorry about that didn't mean to leave that out.
I have more pictures or can take what any one wants to see.


----------

